# anyone use an airstyler and like it?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
i was thinking about buying an airstyler, you know, the bit of kit that looks like a hot brush but its a hairdryer with a brush.....god i know what i mean! 

are they any good? i didnt know if it would help me style my hair as it looks great when the hairdresser does it but as soon as i wash it it goes crap!

Julia x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Ive not used one of these


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I dry my hair 3/4 with a normal hairdryer and then finish off with an airstyler.  In my opinion it makes my hair smoother (normally my hair is a bit frizzy!) and helps keeps the ends curled under.

Sue


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I use to use one a few years ago and it was brill. I would also blast it with the hair drier then finish it off with airstyler. Go for it they are great xx


----------

